# Are you scared of anyone



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Was at my mates last night and three people had gone up to the shop to get some more beer. Everyone was pretty well pished up by then and while they were in the shop two girls walked in, apparently looking well stoned or worse. So one of my mates laughs at them and asks how much wakky bakky has she been smoking because she looks hammered.

She gave him loads of lip back so he called her a cnut and told her to foxtrot oscar. She replied back with a threat on his life by name drop of a known family, you know the brothers grim. Local lads that seem to have a reputation that puts them somewhere up with Tony Montana and T1000.

When they got back to the house we all had a good laugh about it and my mate got told by another one who was there how he shouldnt be lippy and don't sh1t on your doorstep because of this mafioso family.

I gave my two cents and reassured them that anybody name dropping probably doesn't even know the person. And anybody who is anybody isn't going to fight battles for some local junkie that gets rightly pointed out looking like a tramp.

I looked these lads up today as I wanted to show my misses the fuss and have a laugh at they're mug shots, knowing they most likely are in and out of prison.

They are hella ugly and obviously aren't nice people but got me thinking.

Would I actually be scared if I was to tussle with one of these guys?

I came to the conclusion that although I could get beaten up of killed or whatever that a person can only make you as scared of them as you let them.

Just wondered opinions on this type of thing


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Life is too short, no one " fights " any more and its a dangerous world we live in.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not scared for myself in the slightest, I'll stand my ground with anyone or any number of people. Iv had enough kick ins, robbed at gunpoint, kidnapped with my mate, there really isn't anything that could phase me now.. but I'd be scared for my family if a threat was directed at them.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes because there is some nasty bastards out there


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

not really sure but ive always talked my way out of situation, only if im sure im about to get smacked about i respond,

i got into a scuffle once i just locked my arm around his neck and next minute some guy jumped over me and him to break up the fight, got all my clothes dirty, we then just walked our own separate ways

moral of the story, im not really sure but getting your clothes dirty and a dodgy knee tells me that it's not worth the hassle, better to talk your way out of situation than get physical

im scared of suicide bombers and those wanting to hurt others in the name of religion than some local pussy thugs who think they own the joint and lack basic common sense with nothing to loose


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

'street reputation' doesn't mean much nowadays, anybody can walk out the door and be stabbed by some random 13 year old in the blink of an eye for no reason what so ever


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

The thing is these days you could be in a fight and win fair and square but then you have to watch your back.

A mate of mine kicked the sh1t out of a local hard nut druggie and the following week he came up behind him with a knife.

You can beat these scum up a dozen times but they will come back with weapons and not face you man to man.

They don't care about prison as they love it in there and it just adds to their reputation.

It's a hell of a time we live in and it ain't getting any better.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Life is too short, no one " fights " any more and its a dangerous world we live in.


This..

You can't be sure that you are only going to have fisticuffs. You could be the hardest person around but some smack rat could stab you and that's it. Goodnight Irene.

I wouldn't and have never been scared to fight with any female because I think no girl could give me a hiding like my step father gave me twice when I was 15 so I've never been frightened to have a fight. Plus I've done krav maga for a while which I have a licence for. The classes they train you how to get knives, guns and weapons out of people's hands but still I would be afraid if I lived somewhere like London or somewhere where knives are rife.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

All fair points. And @IGotTekkers, sounds like you have been through the mill mate.

I have been stabbed once and it was only an inch away from my spine so I was really lucky to be alive and able to walk.

Other than that never really even been properly beaten up. Was piled on by three lads once but came away with only a few bruises. Afterwards I was in shock but realised at least from those lads that some peoples punches are almost completely useless lol.

So I don't think I am scared of people however I agree it is a dangerous world so maybe not fearing but having awareness and foresight into situations might be useful.

But I don't believe anybody is untouchable


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Milky, because his ban hammer is strong!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

When I was younger I used to let peoples 'reps' bother me but i'm 28 now and I see these so called hard men around town and they arent sh1t. They just need to grow up tbh.

The truly hard people are usually quite and laid back, they dont swagger around town trying to intimidate people, so these two well known guys your talking about are probably a pair of soft cvnts trying to act big. I may be wrong though and they may be hard as nails haha


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ah fighting this subject has always been in my thoughts since I was a little kid and it occupies my mind every day.

I have been in many fights, got my nose broken protecting my little brother at 16 by a group of 6 kids, got rushed by 10 people cos I couldn't just ignore them, got my jaw broken, got many black eyes but also gave loads of damage back.

At the age of 33 I have mellowed down a bit but still think about it everyday, to nice people I am the nicest person but to dickheads I just can't ignore them. I don't go clubs anymore and much rather chill at home cos I know I will get in trouble.

I got my career to think about, I got my wife to think about but if I walk away from a fight it eats my head for weeks and I play the scenario in my head, what if your with your wife and 4 guys ****ed up make a move on her, I can't ignore that and will fight till the last drop of blood but as someone said, this day in age 14 year olds will stab you in a heartbeat.

Also I got one of them faces, everywhere I go people stare at me like give me dirty looks, I can't stand that ****. So going back to the original question, I am not scared of anyone but my own temper.

I know for a fact though when I have kids, they will be going to self defence from young age.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

another hardman thread lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I scare myself!


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

im scared of jaws


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> All fair points. And @IGotTekkers, sounds like you have been through the mill mate.
> 
> I have been stabbed once and it was only an inch away from my spine so I was really lucky to be alive and able to walk.
> 
> ...


I have mate, I'm only 25 but in those years iv seen some and been involved in some deep **** lol. Curiosity killed the cat should be tattooed on my head mate.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

just wade in see what happens, peronally i wouldent hit a gobby drunken tit on the street no more its quite easy to end up on a murder charge mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Not since school. I don't get into fights. Never have. Been a mediator many times and I've had to restrain people also and break up one or two fights I've seen. I've got away with a lot because if my size, but the main reason is because I am good at calming people down. A certain type of person needs to look for trouble, he's often not very bright or can't handle his drink. Or both.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

skd said:


> im scared of jaws


That guy off James Bond? He's dead bro so sleep easy


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

skd said:


> im scared of jaws


Do you mean that big nasty fish? Or people biting you?


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> That guy off James Bond? He's dead bro so sleep easy


no this fukker


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Did anybody watch the short series recently on channel 4, Repo Man.

I thought it was going to be another average bailiff program, pretty boring but it was class.

That guy didn't seem scared of anything. He would literally go into an unknown estate and wait for whoever it was that needed something reposessing and take it. Say a car he would open their door and just take the keys out and deal with the person or people how ever he needed to.

Was not sure if stupid or just totally in control


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wear a Tapout t-shirt, then no one will mess with you


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Hell yeah, i used to be scared of the school bully, he used to slap me about now and again, one day when i came home with a black eye, my dad asked me what had happened, i told him the school bully got me, he asked me if i really tried, and i said no.... he said right, "tell him you will meet him tomorrow up on the top field, and you will give him a proper go...

the next day i went with my old man to the top field, and we waited and waited...eventually the bully turned up and saw me and my dad..but this time we squared up to each other with my old dad behind me......guess what happened this time.?......................he knocked the fcuk outta me again..!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> Hell yeah, i used to be scared of the school bully, he used to slap me about now and again, one day when i came home with a black eye, my dad asked me what had happened, i told him the school bully got me, he asked me if i really tried, and i said no.... he said right, "tell him you will meet him tomorrow up on the top field, and you will give him a proper go...
> 
> the next day i went with my old man to the top field, and we waited and waited...eventually the bully turned up and saw me and my dad..but this time we squared up to each other with my old dad behind me......guess what happened this time.?......................he knocked the fcuk outta me again..!!!!


lols aw god that's whild...did you ever beat him?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> Hell yeah, i used to be scared of the school bully, he used to slap me about now and again, one day when i came home with a black eye, my dad asked me what had happened, i told him the school bully got me, he asked me if i really tried, and i said no.... he said right, "tell him you will meet him tomorrow up on the top field, and you will give him a proper go...
> 
> the next day i went with my old man to the top field, and we waited and waited...eventually the bully turned up and saw me and my dad..but this time we squared up to each other with my old dad behind me......guess what happened this time.?......................he knocked the fcuk outta me again..!!!!


LMAO I hope your joking mate because thats fvcking hilarious


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols aw god that's whild...did you ever beat him?


Naaaa...i kept outta his way, and not seen him since school days....but i guess if i saw him now...well........i would just give him a cuddle, cos we both know what the score would be now....lol


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> he knocked the fcuk outta me again..!!!!


Damn, I was routing for you, typical isn't it.

So what did your dad say after that


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> LMAO I hope your joking mate because thats fvcking hilarious


no...its true, they called it character building in the 70;s.......but to be honest, he was not a bully, it was just the pecking system, everybody had a scuffle with everybody, you just sorted out where you fitted in...if you know what i mean


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

skd said:


> no this fukker
> 
> View attachment 120832


Eeeeeeeeeek! What are you showing me that for at this time of night, skd? How am I gonna sleep now?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> Damn, I was routing for you, typical isn't it.
> 
> So what did your dad say after that


dad was proud of me....i had a go and got beat......but i tried, thats all that can be asked...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> no...its true, they called it character building in the 70;s.......but to be honest, he was not a bully, it was just the pecking system, everybody had a scuffle with everybody, you just sorted out where you fitted in...if you know what i mean


I know what you mean mate. Much better back then, have a fist fight and be done with it. Now a days its usually a mass brawl or weapons are pulled


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

skd said:


> no this fukker
> 
> View attachment 120832


Well that's me decided. I'm scared of skd!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Eeeeeeeeeek! What are you showing me that for at this time of night, skd? How am I gonna sleep now?


Picture them like this instead, not so scary!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Picture them like this instead, not so scary!
> View attachment 120840


Hahahahahaha! Beefdinner. I don't care what you said about Hull, I love you to bits!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im scared of my dad still ! Dunno why just am lol


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Well that's me decided. I'm scared of skd!


so am i


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Read the OP and none of the rest cos this is an everyday thing, here it is, tell your mate and his mates, you reap what you sow pal, no good crying about it now you sort it when it hits you in face.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

OldMan said:


> Read the OP and none of the rest cos this is an everyday thing, here it is, tell your mate and his mates, you reap what you sow pal, no good crying about it now you sort it when it hits you in face.


You've lost me


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

If it was my girl he called a cnut he would have aproblem.


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> This..
> 
> You can't be sure that you are only going to have fisticuffs. You could be the hardest person around but some smack rat could stab you and that's it. Goodnight Irene.
> 
> I wouldn't and have never been scared to fight with any female because I think no girl could give me a hiding like my step father gave me twice when I was 15 so I've never been frightened to have a fight. Plus I've done krav maga for a while which I have a licence for. The classes they train you how to get knives, guns and weapons out of people's hands but still I would be afraid if I lived somewhere like London or somewhere where knives are rife.


Good post -


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Milky, because his ban hammer is strong!


Blatant brown nosing from mr Coleman...


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Blatant brown nosing from mr Coleman...


Damn son its not even serious :/


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd never underestimate anyone, and there's no fcking way I'd let someone hit me first again, even a skinny little girl :/

If it bleeds it can die. I'd fight if I knew it was going to be a fair fight with someone who wasn't going to stamp on my face by all means, but some people I'd much rather run :/


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I just don't put myself in situations that force me to find out if I'm scared or not. I much rather a quiet life over having some c*nt comin after me. I'd rather watch emmerdale than have a punch up lol.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

What happened to the days where you got in a fight, and once you win or loose thats it over. You go home with a swollen lip and not worried about being knifed the next day?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ever since I saw a program where someone got punched in the face and died cause he had an underlying brain problem, I don't think I could bring myself to hit anyone because imagine taking someone's life over anger, having to live with that, making your wife/family live with that and then writing off your life in prison with a manslaughter / murder charge

I used to get the odd bit of sh!t on nights out cause people didn't like the look of me or whatever, id just be like mate, i couldnt care less knock yourself put in the process and then walk away

Life's far too short


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Clowns. Theyre just fcuked up.

Oh and Purple Aki


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wasps the orrible little cnuts


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never been beaten up properly

I thought I had, until I saw a video of 4 guys in Longsight beating the sh*i*t out of some poor fcker with koshes knuckle dushers and a pistol. Suppose I'm lucky!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ironman said:


> I just don't put myself in situations that force me to find out if I'm scared or not. I much rather a quiet life over having some c*nt comin after me. I'd rather watch emmerdale than have a punch up lol.


You've got your head screwed on, Ironman. Wise with wisdom. But Emmerdale??


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Clowns. Theyre just fcuked up.
> 
> Oh and Purple Aki


Clowns are particularly scary. Especially Sideshow Bob.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to be scared of the chavs from back home, got jumped a couple times by them. Now they're all still skinny mcat heads with no career prospects and with fat girlfriends. I openly ridicule them on facebook since there's not a thing any of the cvnts could do to me these days


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

To be honest your mate sounds like a ****.

Any reason to be a complete pr**k to a random girl in a shop who hasnt done anything ?.

Ur mate was ****ed out his face taking the **** out of someone for doing weed?

Sounds like he needs a good beating to learn To mind his own business


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> Hell yeah, i used to be scared of the school bully, he used to slap me about now and again, one day when i came home with a black eye, my dad asked me what had happened, i told him the school bully got me, he asked me if i really tried, and i said no.... he said right, "tell him you will meet him tomorrow up on the top field, and you will give him a proper go...
> 
> the next day i went with my old man to the top field, and we waited and waited...eventually the bully turned up and saw me and my dad..but this time we squared up to each other with my old dad behind me......guess what happened this time.?......................he knocked the fcuk outta me again..!!!!


I was a real scrawny shy fu*ker in school but always knew l had a decent dig on me, fast forward a few yrs and l am a taxi driver who has put on a few pounds and the school " bullies " suddenly have become very polite and learned some manners...

Had one tw*t cornered in the bog of a club once close to tears. Don't get me wrong we were all kids and horrible but this one ku*t l carried a vengeance for so seeing him squirm was the ultimate payback.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm scared of my own shadow. Cos it's massive!!!!! Lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ironman said:


> I just don't put myself in situations that force me to find out if I'm scared or not. I much rather a quiet life over having some c*nt comin after me. I'd rather watch emmerdale than have a punch up lol.


Amen brother, A fu*king MEN !!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> Naaaa...i kept outta his way, and not seen him since school days....but i guess if i saw him now...well........i would just give him a cuddle, cos we both know what the score would be now....lol


three - nil?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I used to be scared of the chavs from back home, got jumped a couple times by them. Now they're all still skinny mcat heads with no career prospects and with fat girlfriends. I openly ridicule them on facebook since there's not a thing any of the cvnts could do to me these days


too far for them to travel?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't see the point in fighting. Pretty sure its easier and less dangerous to walk away! I'm 25 and never ever raised a hand to anyone! Get alot of agro when out but always just walk away and chuckle about it


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> I was a real scrawny shy fu*ker in school but always knew l had a decent dig on me, fast forward a few yrs and l am a taxi driver who has put on a few pounds and the school " bullies " suddenly have become very polite and learned some manners...
> 
> Had one tw*t cornered in the bog of a club once close to tears. Don't get me wrong we were all kids and horrible but this one ku*t l carried a vengeance for so seeing him squirm was the ultimate payback.


It's the groups that **** me off. My dads a typical "hit him as hard you can and hope for the best" man.

He was picking me and brother up from school and I walked and got In car.

My brother walked out and some random kid punched him with the lads mate there laughing.

My dads response "go sort that out Craig"

My brother was the token quiet fat kid sadly and it killed me as he's so nice.

I jumped out ran over and asked wtf was going on my brother said "it's ok just leave it im used to it" the lad who had punched him must of been 9 stone max and my brother 13-14 at the time.

Other lad was a decent size for his age so I said "no he hit you knock the **** out" so my brother started battering the poor lad. His Mate looked like jumping in so I said "if you jump in I will"

Eventually pulled my brother up off the kid but it was very funny


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I afraid of the big bad wolf


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I afraid of the big bad wolf


Ahh don't be afraid. I met him once and he was lovely. Gave me a nice cuddle


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

gycraig said:


> To be honest your mate sounds like a ****.
> 
> Any reason to be a complete pr**k to a random girl in a shop who hasnt done anything ?.
> 
> ...


Oh yea definitely he was daft to be clocking people and commenting how f*u*cked they looked.

Wether or not that constituted enough to deserve death threats on his life by a well known group of loons though I don't think it did.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i used to be scared of the "meat heads" or "gangsters" or the city gangsters here a few years ago.. not scared but would keep clear as avoidance would just be my easiest route...

now i look like I do I get respect from all of the above so have no worries and have some friends i never thought i would a few years ago


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

To be honest I'm only scared of two people, myself and my missus.

Reason being is that physical pain doesn't frighten me in the slightest and I can cope with it very well, I wouldn't give a sh1t who was standing in front of me and what they would be capable of.

However a mental attack is something that I hate and my missus knows exactly what to say when having an argument to make me see red which is the reason I've put my fist through glass and wooden doors, so I am scared that she'll push me to far and send me over the edge.

Luckily I have never drove myself mental yet so not done anything stupid but I am "scared" that it could happen at any one time.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sku11fk said:


> Was at my mates last night and three people had gone up to the shop to get some more beer. Everyone was pretty well pished up by then and while they were in the shop two girls walked in, apparently looking well stoned or worse. So one of my mates laughs at them and asks how much wakky bakky has she been smoking because she looks hammered.
> 
> She gave him loads of lip back so he called her a cnut and told her to foxtrot oscar. She replied back with a threat on his life by name drop of a known family, you know the brothers grim. Local lads that seem to have a reputation that puts them somewhere up with Tony Montana and T1000.
> 
> ...


 the way I look at it in them situations is, that you should always be willing to do werse to them than they will to you, if you cant then you cant win. for example you could knock someone out all day long but it there willing to come chop your head off while you sleep then stay away lol.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sku11fk said:


> Oh yea definitely he was daft to be clocking people and commenting how f*u*cked they looked.
> 
> Wether or not that constituted enough to deserve death threats on his life by a well known group of loons though I don't think it did.


Your reaction if a group of lads where hurling abuse at your sister who had just popped to the shops


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Theres only one person ive ever come across that im scared of this ginger cnut from my village. i mean this guy is gone in the head when i say that i mean he has no place in society and should of been aborted, even the army got rid of him. stabbed me when we were younger i was about 14 hell of been sixteen and i was just cutting bugs up with a pen knife and the warped cnut took it off me and put it in my leg. he was in the news a couple of year ago because 3 of his good mates had got hold of a gun and they were just showing him it nothing untoward so he took it off them whipped one of them leaving a massive gash and made them all plead for there life until cops came. that cnut can just flip for no reason absolute monstrosity of a guy.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Theres only one person ive ever come across that im scared of this ginger cnut from my village. i mean this guy is gone in the head when i say that i mean he has no place in society and should of been aborted, even the army got rid of him. stabbed me when we were younger i was about 14 hell of been sixteen and i was just cutting bugs up with a pen knife and the warped cnut took it off me and put it in my leg. he was in the news a couple of year ago because 3 of his good mates had got hold of a gun and they were just showing him it nothing untoward so he took it off them whipped one of them leaving a massive gash and made them all plead for there life until cops came. that cnut can just flip for no reason absolute monstrosity of a guy.


What about the bloke in the taxi? I would be having nightmares about that haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You was cutting bugs up with a pen knife ? That makes you sound a little bit insane as well mate haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> To be honest I'm only scared of two people, myself and my missus.
> 
> Reason being is that physical pain doesn't frighten me in the slightest and I can cope with it very well, I wouldn't give a sh1t who was standing in front of me and what they would be capable of.
> 
> ...


If you're scared that you can't control your temper then maybe you need to do something about it


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> What about the bloke in the taxi? I would be having nightmares about that haha


Haha i know if it came to it i could of beaten him up though although itd be a pretty sh1tty think to do bit like hitting a woman lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

theres always someone bigger and harder no matter how hard you think you are,,I wouldnt say im scared of anyone but i have a healthy respect for everyones capabilities , eg just cause someones small and scrawny doesnt mean hes not a superfly weight boxer that'll knock you out before you get your hands out of your pockets.... :thumb:

so good luck mate i hope nothing comes of it but if it does always be ready.. *better to be a sleeping lion than a dead donkey......waaaaaa kllung flu master* lolh34r:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You was cutting bugs up with a pen knife ? That makes you sound a little bit insane as well mate haha


Haha i suppose it does a little maybe thats what growing up in an isolated village in the middle of nowhere does to you


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Haha i know if it came to it i could of beaten him up though although itd be a pretty sh1tty think to do bit like hitting a woman lol


Haha how do you know for definate though? What if really he was "the hardest gay in the village" lol


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Ive met some pretty scary people in my time, not necessarily hard men, just absolute head the balls.

Very scary what lengths they would go to given the need. I tend to stay well clear nower days, easy life.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Being scared serves a useful function.some people are just wrong uns and will do anything to fvck you up. Being scared will help you resist getting on their bad side


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha how do you know for definate though? What if really he was "the hardest gay in the village" lol


Well i suppose so. could of bummed me to death, imagine that in the obituaries.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Was at my mates last night and three people had gone up to the shop to get some more beer. Everyone was pretty well pished up by then and while they were in the shop two girls walked in, apparently looking well stoned or worse. So one of my mates laughs at them and asks how much wakky bakky has she been smoking because she looks hammered.
> 
> She gave him loads of lip back so he called her a cnut and told her to foxtrot oscar. She replied back with a threat on his life by name drop of a known family, you know the brothers grim. Local lads that seem to have a reputation that puts them somewhere up with Tony Montana and T1000.
> 
> ...


I took the pee out of some cockney ott geezer at a club in Sheffield last year, and worse, to find out next day he is a pretty much world famous gangster, Dave Courtney, who clearly just tolerated me being a tool instead of killing me Need to learn to keep shut!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> Did anybody watch the short series recently on channel 4, Repo Man.
> 
> I thought it was going to be another average bailiff program, pretty boring but it was class.
> 
> ...


Yea did you see him go to that estate at 3 o,clock in the morn after a tip off and wait for that guy and as soon as he pulled up run up to the car open the door and take his keys out of the ignition and more or less told him to fcuk off risky sh*t. he had been in the bussiness a good few years so knew how to go about things and most of the time he had some taisty looking meat heads with him didn't he


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I took the pee out of some cockney ott geezer at a club in Sheffield last year, and worse, to find out next day he is a pretty much world famous gangster, Dave Courtney, who clearly just tolerated me being a tool instead of killing me Need to learn to keep shut!


Haha what are you like! I wouldn't worry though, he's a celebrity gangster these days. Too high profile to go around killing people anymore :lol:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I suppose i am yes as someone pointed out there are some nasty bastards about i live on the roughest estate in my town and its not the adults you have to watch for its the teens early 20's who are angry with society and agry with the world aand want to prove them selves to there mates and know jail is the worst that can happen scares the sh*t out of me. i have 2 kids and a beautifull GF to think about


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

'm scared of myself


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you're scared that you can't control your temper then maybe you need to do something about it


Thing is I'm the most laid back person in the world and never lose my temper under normal circumstances. And even if we do argue it hardly ever gets that so its nothing I've done about as its such a rarity.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ironman said:


> I just don't put myself in situations that force me to find out if I'm scared or not. I much rather a quiet life over having some c*nt comin after me. I'd rather watch emmerdale than have a punch up lol.


Same as me, apart from the soaps, I would rather spend my time with my Mrs and kids and a couple of close friends. I don't even go to the pub anymore, I got bored of the same old routine....my skinny mate starting on some bloke because said bloke was looking at my mates Mrs and me having to stand behind him to back the little jack russtle up in case he gets his head kicked in, sh1t gets old.

I'm nearly 30 now, and I like to act like it, be in bed at a reasonable hour, go and earn some money for more steroids etc lol


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

not so much scared of any one ( apart from other half ) just try not to get in situations where violence may happen or involve me, most people who me know i would have it with any one as im not scared to fight but there is a few "hard" blokes even i wouldnt mess with and try not to have any thing to do with these as trouble follows trouble, if i walked into a local pub and saw these so called hard men i would just leave cos as the beers flowed so does the chance of a random brawl


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Thing is I'm the most laid back person in the world and never lose my temper under normal circumstances. And even if we do argue it hardly ever gets that so its nothing I've done about as its such a rarity.


Ok but if you're "scared" that one day you might go too far then best to sort it out before that happens 

What gets me is people (not saying you) that say "he/she *made* me lose my temper". Nobody can *make* you lose your temper. As adults we should be able control our emotions and responses to situations and be able to walk away if things are getting out of control.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Haha what are you like! I wouldn't worry though, he's a celebrity gangster these days. Too high profile to go around killing people anymore :lol:


Lol, sort of my hope too


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

June 2009 my sister who would have been 14 at the time was walking through the football field, in daylight with her little emo boyfriend who looked like he would snap in the wind. Anyway there was a group of around 15 girls aged between 16 and 20. I remember this like it was yesterday it was a Thursday about half 3 in the afternoon, me and my friend had just left my mums house she lives in this like new build estate, was driving and I see my baby sister walking on the pavement being supported by Shaun her bf, holding her face and blood all over her top. I couldn't speak my friends like wtf happened, Shaun said they'd just been jumped so they get in the car to take me to where it happened, no sign of them, our village is fairly small yeah so I drive to these shops where kids normally congregate outside and there's loads of girls drinking in the garden of this house, my sister identifies them an me and my friend get out of the car. I grabbed the only thing that could be classed as a weapon- a refil gas canister for my soda stream. Smacked this girl across the face with that, they all run in different directions with me and my mate trying to catch them, I get one girl in my car, my sister is hysterical cos apparently she was jumping on her chest and Shaun was describing all the things this girl had done. That's the most scared/angry id ever been cos there's 11 years between me and my sis I think of her as my own child like and I'm listening to what this girl did to her.

I'm driving towards the forestry now and told this girl that I was gonna peel all her skin off and set fire to her unless she told me names of all the girls involved, she peed herself but told me all the names which I gave to the police. No good came of it though because my sister was too scared to press charges.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

scared of the Clown from Stephens King It...and loads of other people...im really a man in a dress


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> June 2009 my sister who would have been 14 at the time was walking through the football field, in daylight with her little emo boyfriend who looked like he would snap in the wind. Anyway there was a group of around 15 girls aged between 16 and 20. I remember this like it was yesterday it was a Thursday about half 3 in the afternoon, me and my friend had just left my mums house she lives in this like new build estate, was driving and I see my baby sister walking on the pavement being supported by Shaun her bf, holding her face and blood all over her top. I couldn't speak my friends like wtf happened, Shaun said they'd just been jumped so they get in the car to take me to where it happened, no sign of them, our village is fairly small yeah so I drive to these shops where kids normally congregate outside and there's loads of girls drinking in the garden of this house, my sister identifies them an me and my friend get out of the car. I grabbed the only thing that could be classed as a weapon- a refil gas canister for my soda stream. Smacked this girl across the face with that, they all run in different directions with me and my mate trying to catch them, I get one girl in my car, my sister is hysterical cos apparently she was jumping on her chest and Shaun was describing all the things this girl had done. That's the most scared/angry id ever been cos there's 11 years between me and my sis I think of her as my own child like and I'm listening to what this girl did to her.
> 
> I'm driving towards the forestry now and told this girl that I was gonna peel all her skin off and set fire to her unless she told me names of all the girls involved, she peed herself but told me all the names which I gave to the police. No good came of it though because my sister was too scared to press charges.


I think I might be scared of you too now


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> scared of the Clown from Stephens King It...and loads of other people...im really a man in a dress


Do you mean him


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Do you mean him
> View attachment 120884


fcuk you


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> fcuk you


Haha sorry dude, I'm not fussed on clowns, ever see that crap b movie killer clowns from outer space? That scared me. Was never allowed to watch IT but saw a part where he was hiding in a drain and a boat goes down there or something?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Do you mean him
> View attachment 120884


Lol there's a member on here with this as his avi. Always makes me jump when I see it. Can't stand clowns.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah he is in the drain and drags little georgie down and murders himm,. although read the book and says his injuries included getting his balls ate...not nice way to go, although im on cycle so not much to eat with my balls


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol there's a member on here with this as his avi. Always makes me jump when I see it. Can't stand clowns.


Clowns started my asthma when I was 18 months old, kill them all!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

People do not quite understand what being scared is these days. In an effort to sound macho however subliminal it may be many fellas on here (and women perhaps, icba to read the whole thread) will state they are not scared or not scared for themselves.

This is errenous in a two fold sense.

1: The perceived bravery they are trying to put across is not that if there was genuinely no fear. I for example am not afraid of spiders (certainly not native ones in this country anyway) and will happily pick them up, look at them and even did a project on them - it is not bravery for me to pick them up. My sister on the other hand is terrified of spiders and despite the logical aspect of them not being able to cause harm in this country for her to pick one up or even put a glass over one is a brave action - she is facing her fear.

2: If you are indeed ready to fight someone regardless of rep as noted in the first post then you are suffering from fear - fear is an emotion which essentially allows a human to identify a danger and either gives you the urge to confront it, or to flee from it "Fight or flight" - both are governed by the same emotion.

So yes, in short I would be scared.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> When I was younger I used to let peoples 'reps' bother me but i'm 28 now and I see these so called hard men around town and they arent sh1t. They just need to grow up tbh.
> 
> The truly hard people are usually quite and laid back, they dont swagger around town trying to intimidate people, so these two well known guys your talking about are probably a pair of soft cvnts trying to act big. I may be wrong though and they may be hard as nails haha


Your right the people that are actually hard are quite and laid back. Every time I go out to a pub or club I always scan who is around in case of trouble. It's an old habit but you can usually tell the trouble makers or who will be fighting at the end of the night.

I was in a local pub a few months back with a mate of mine that doesn't live local. I said to him to have a look around the pub and tell me who he thought the hardest person in there was in his opinion.

Anyway he picked a fella playing pool with tattoos and a face full of scars.

I told him he was wrong and I pointed to a quiet fella in the corner, stocky not very tall but his hands were all scarred up.

Not always the case so don't get me wrong but the fellas with scars on their faces have been punched a lot.

The fellas with scars on their hands are the ones that do the punching.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

I think even the hardest of people get scared or say confussed for adrenalin, it is so different these days to when I was a teen or early 20's a fight would be clean, there would be no kicking in the head or stamping its discusting these days its not fighting it is just mindless. I had a good kick in a few years ago someone run up behind me on a night out when I was with my missus and punched me, I turned around and dropped this bloke, then 6 of his mates thought they would join in and lets just say it wasnt nice at all, and i spose i was scared for a while going out or if went to the shops and there were groups of lads, but you get past it...I never cause any trouble and have never understood people going out just to fight


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I learnt the hard way, years back, nephew ran over by a p1ssed up 'yoof', dragged him off his moped and used his helmet to knock him out. 2weeks later get a bottle across the back of the head and stamped on etc by maybe 8 ppl. Think, I dont want to be known as a soft ar$e so I 'catch up' with 2 of the offenders at seperate times I repeat the process. A day later and theres 12 ppl at the gate of my mams with knives bats and allsorts whilst little siblings play in the garden.

Scared for my family I told them to p1ss off and called some pals to come round and lend a hand....moral of the story? Violence only begets more violence!

This was 10 year back, had since got married, had a child, got a decent job and moved on, them scum are still junkies, jobless or still drink on the streets with teenagers. Pathetic!


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Last night after Thirsk races I got the train back with a couple lads I work with, some random started on me for no real reason, did I kick his ar$e whilst everyone was egging me on? No I diffused the situation and told the bloke it wouldnt be a fair fight as he was well out of it and I only had a few drinks. Now apparently im a soft touch, so to prove my alpha maleness I used the trains internals as a big pullup bar for 20reps lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wouldn't say I was scared of anyone but there's certainly some people I wouldn't like like to tangle with.

Luckily I lead fairly quiet life so don't really get any hassle.

Anyway think most will agree there are some proper hard nuts out there but most get there reputation from picking on the weak. Not very often you here 2 big names going up against each other.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

barsnack said:


> fcuk you


That's not nice of Beefdinner to scare you like that, is it Barsnack? It's the same as skd showed me Jaws last night, I never slept a wink in case it jumped out of the toilet and climbed into my bed. Tim Curry's "It" clown lives under manhole covers. What if it's hiding in the one right outside your front door and waiting to get you? Oooooooooeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have had many fights inside and outside of the ring. Scared? Every damn time and I have only ever lost 2 fights inside the cage/ring/competiton. Does that make me "hard" NO it makes me pretty damn lucky and mentally able to push past the pain to get a win. I know that anyone can take me out with a lucky punch or no matter how many years of MMA/Boxing/Martial Arts training I will never come off better against a physco with a knive intent on doing damage. I have been held at gunpoint and robbed in Africa and know that sometimes you gotta keep your calm, keep your mouth shut and get on with it.

Life is too short, for some people it means nothing because their life is so shallow but for others such as myself with a beautiful family it means everything and even though I can fight and know I can I would rather walk away and go see my kids then earn a "rep" that I spent years trying to get away from in my younger days. It is all BS


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> I have had many fights inside and outside of the ring. Scared? Every damn time and I have only ever lost 2 fights inside the cage/ring/competiton. Does that make me "hard" NO it makes me pretty damn lucky and mentally able to push past the pain to get a win. I know that anyone can take me out with a lucky punch or no matter how many years of MMA/Boxing/Martial Arts training I will never come off better against a physco with a knive intent on doing damage. I have been held at gunpoint and robbed in Africa and know that sometimes you gotta keep your calm, keep your mouth shut and get on with it.
> 
> Life is too short, for some people it means nothing because their life is so shallow but for others such as myself with a beautiful family it means everything and even though I can fight and know I can I would rather walk away and go see my kids then earn a "rep" that I spent years trying to get away from in my younger days. It is all BS


Too true, Bear. It's just not worth risking your family's wellbeing for the sake of a split-second tiff. Besides, with a name like yours, you're not gonna be built like a chicken are you? There's some idiots out there man. Best to keep yourself to yourself, like I do.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok but if you're "scared" that one day you might go too far then best to sort it out before that happens
> 
> What gets me is people (not saying you) that say "he/she *made* me lose my temper". Nobody can *make* you lose your temper. As adults we should be able control our emotions and responses to situations and be able to walk away if things are getting out of control.


I take full responsibility for putting my fist through the door. I'm just saying she knows the buttons to press and whats worse is that if I walk off to cool down when I get back she'll carry on the argument because I walked off, lol.

Bloody women ey?

I know what you mean, I think only thing that could go wrong is to cause myself harm but I'm confident enough to say I wont do that anytime soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I take full responsibility for putting my fist through the door. I'm just saying she knows the buttons to press and whats worse is that if I walk off to cool down when I get back she'll carry on the argument because I walked off, lol.
> 
> *Bloody women ey?*
> 
> I know what you mean, I think only thing that could go wrong is to cause myself harm but I'm confident enough to say I wont do that anytime soon.


Lol I know we're almost as bad as men


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

stone14 said:


> the way I look at it in them situations is, that you should always be willing to do werse to them than they will to you, if you cant then you cant win. for example you could knock someone out all day long but it there willing to come chop your head off while you sleep then stay away lol.


Yea accepting your position as someone put it is useful. No point in trying to conquer the world if you can't even influence your own country


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Only gymgym the international bumming assassin


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea did you see him go to that estate at 3 o,clock in the morn after a tip off and wait for that guy and as soon as he pulled up run up to the car open the door and take his keys out of the ignition and more or less told him to fcuk off risky sh*t. he had been in the bussiness a good few years so knew how to go about things and most of the time he had some taisty looking meat heads with him didn't he


That was the scene I was kind of refering too. He even had a tussle with the guy who quite rightly was not impressed. Granted he needs to reposes the items at any cost and at any time but felt to me that some degree of aggro was imminent in that situation.

Who knows if he really was on his own as well being a telly program.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> That's not nice of Beefdinner to scare you like that, is it Barsnack? It's the same as skd showed me Jaws last night, I never slept a wink in case it jumped out of the toilet and climbed into my bed. Tim Curry's "It" clown lives under manhole covers. What if it's hiding in the one right outside your front door and waiting to get you? Oooooooooeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


theres enough women around my estate in liverpool with face paint worse than a Clowns to worry about


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My mum


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

Growing up in Dublin has thought me to always look over my shoulder, some ropey c**ts out there!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TheBob said:


> I love midget clown porn... do you have any on your estate


not on my estate., but a few in me wardrobe, willing to do a swap on swap deal


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> Was at my mates last night and three people had gone up to the shop to get some more beer. Everyone was pretty well pished up by then and while they were in the shop two girls walked in, apparently looking well stoned or worse. *So one of my mates laughs at them and asks how much wakky bakky has she been smoking because she looks hammered.*
> 
> She gave him loads of lip back so he called her a cnut and told her to foxtrot oscar. She replied back with a threat on his life by name drop of a known family, you know the brothers grim. Local lads that seem to have a reputation that puts them somewhere up with Tony Montana and T1000.
> 
> ...


I feel that this was a mistake, i have a rule with myself that i won't comment on someone and how they look or are acting, if they don't bother me i wont bother them, that way if i'm minding my own business and something starts which turns into something more serious at least i have the argument that i had done nothing wrong to start with.

Almost every situation when i was younger came back on me where i had interfered when i shouldn't have or created a problem for myself, some people waited a few years to get revenge.

As i got older i learned how to avoid trouble and it actually adds to confidence an you get past that need to be the first to look away or to step aside or say sorry.

Manners, politeness, courtesy, minding my own have done good things for me.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lukeee said:


> My mum


Lukee mum


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> Just wondered opinions on this type of thing


I used to be a "bad lad" but I knew loads of "more badder lads", a couple of times I had "friends" come to me and say they'd had grief and would I help, they would get an absolute no, why the f£%k would I? And I would never ask my friends to help me out because they would laugh at me unless it was life threatening then maybe that would be a different matter. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Seems a fair trade . Mine are raging **** sissy midgets is that ok


thats what im after, hate these midgets that are 6ft, i think there liars


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dentylad said:


> Last night after Thirsk races I got the train back with a couple lads I work with, some random started on me for no real reason, did I kick his ar$e whilst everyone was egging me on? No I diffused the situation and told the bloke it wouldnt be a fair fight as he was well out of it and I only had a few drinks. Now apparently im a soft touch, so to prove my alpha maleness I used the trains internals as a big pullup bar for 20reps lol


did you really do pull ups?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> did you really do pull ups?


No he didn't really but the bit about him being a soft touch is true :lol:


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes scouts honour is did those pullups, wide grip 2 sets of ten after a bucket of brown ale. The missus says I have a soft touch :innocent:


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Train full of late night randoms one with a video phone, probs end up on poo tube lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dentylad said:


> Train full of late night randoms one with a video phone, probs end up on poo tube lol


cool, I'll do a search for "dick head doing pull ups on a train" and let you know if I find anything


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> cool, I'll do a search for "dick head doing pull ups on a train" and let you know if I find anything


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

Its always gonna be lose-lose if you decide to act on situations like this. Sure if you get into a fight and win thats great and all, but what if you get arrested? what if they come back with a knife? the kind of people who would do that have nothing to lose, you on the other hand, assuming you are a normal member of society, have a lot to lose. Let them run their mouth and walk away, they can pretend that they've won if it makes their miserable lives slightly more meaningful...


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

My nan. Once she starts waving her finger at you, you know you're in deep ****!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

dentylad said:


> Yes scouts honour is did those pullups, wide grip 2 sets of ten after a bucket of brown ale. The missus says I have a soft touch :innocent:


Done with good form I can see how that would diffuse the situation, especially 20 reps as well and wide grip.

I wouldn't argue with that show of pure beefcake


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Sku11fk said:


> Was at my mates last night and three people had gone up to the shop to get some more beer. Everyone was pretty well pished up by then and while they were in the shop two girls walked in, apparently looking well stoned or worse. So one of my mates laughs at them and asks how much wakky bakky has she been smoking because she looks hammered.
> 
> She gave him loads of lip back so he called her a cnut and told her to foxtrot oscar. She replied back with a threat on his life by name drop of a known family, you know the brothers grim. Local lads that seem to have a reputation that puts them somewhere up with Tony Montana and T1000.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be too bothered with an actual fight, however its the you might get stabbed in the back walking home form the shop or whatever casual business you might be up to that would make me want to avoid as much **** as possible


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Scared of myself my negativity, whilst negativity is needed in small doses to keep us grounded/fired up too much is poison to us and thats when I sink into a self destructive state, thats what truely scares me. Im certain its the same for us all, look within face your demons and im confident most would rather take a beating from the local hard junky family.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Too true, Bear. It's just not worth risking your family's wellbeing for the sake of a split-second tiff. Besides, with a name like yours, you're not gonna be built like a chicken are you? There's some idiots out there man. Best to keep yourself to yourself, like I do.


Bear is my nickname and I would like think it comes from my bigger days (5 10" and 16stone) but I think it is more like from my Mr Angry days where I was like a bear with a sore head lol

We are all responsible for our actions whatever the mood is and thats what seperate us from the average person on the street. As some of the guys on here will tell you getting in a ring or a cage you have to be a different person in that environment when you step out you need to leave that person in there. Its hard to do but I would never take that person home.

A true story in my area that happened many years ago. A guy is in a bar and gets drunk and a little mouthy and starts a fight with the doorman. He loses and walks outside with his mates and they all vow to "do the doorman in" Next weekend after a few sherberts they go into the same pub and start kicking off with the doorman again he removes them. They walk back to one of the cars and hands the lad a baseball bat who got beaten the week before. He waits for the doorman to finish comes out and smashes him around the head. He dies. The lad gets charged with murder and the other 2 mates for helping him. They all get sent down. 2 kids lose their dad forever and 3 other blokes lose a lot of years in prison. Now tell me was it really worth it?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Bear2012 said:
 

> Bear is my nickname and I would like think it comes from my bigger days (5 10" and 16stone) but I think it is more like from my Mr Angry days where I was like a bear with a sore head lol
> 
> We are all responsible for our actions whatever the mood is and thats what seperate us from the average person on the street. As some of the guys on here will tell you getting in a ring or a cage you have to be a different person in that environment when you step out you need to leave that person in there. Its hard to do but I would never take that person home.
> 
> A true story in my area that happened many years ago. A guy is in a bar and gets drunk and a little mouthy and starts a fight with the doorman. He loses and walks outside with his mates and they all vow to "do the doorman in" Next weekend after a few sherberts they go into the same pub and start kicking off with the doorman again he removes them. They walk back to one of the cars and hands the lad a baseball bat who got beaten the week before. He waits for the doorman to finish comes out and smashes him around the head. He dies. The lad gets charged with murder and the other 2 mates for helping him. They all get sent down. 2 kids lose their dad forever and 3 other blokes lose a lot of years in prison. Now tell me was it really worth it?


There's a fine line in the laws eyes between self defence / assault.

My mate was waiting for another mate in a pub. Looked out the window there was 3 random guys stamping on another mate.

He steamed out still had his pint glass in his hand poured the beer out and smashed one of the guys over the head with it, punched another to the floor and they all scattered.

He's now in prison for assault with a weapon. The 3 people stamping on a lad for no reason ? There the victims they lost and where attacked with a weapon.

The law system seems to let repeat offenders get away with things the law abiding of us would be locked up for.

He's out in a few months but he was 2 months away from becoming a mechanical engineer. His Mate could of died he stopped it 3 on 1 and has to rebuild his life now.

Used to get into a lot of fights on nights out for talking / dancing with guys girlfriends. I just apologise now and walk away

Things escalate things go wrong you can end up dead, In a wheel chair, in prison.

And for what. So you don't look like a mug backing down ? Some **** is gonna do time for teaching the guy a lesson. No reason for it to be you


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i am scared of my gf and my mother.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> Bear is my nickname and I would like think it comes from my bigger days (5 10" and 16stone) but I think it is more like from my Mr Angry days where I was like a bear with a sore head lol
> 
> We are all responsible for our actions whatever the mood is and thats what seperate us from the average person on the street. As some of the guys on here will tell you getting in a ring or a cage you have to be a different person in that environment when you step out you need to leave that person in there. Its hard to do but I would never take that person home.
> 
> A true story in my area that happened many years ago. A guy is in a bar and gets drunk and a little mouthy and starts a fight with the doorman. He loses and walks outside with his mates and they all vow to "do the doorman in" Next weekend after a few sherberts they go into the same pub and start kicking off with the doorman again he removes them. They walk back to one of the cars and hands the lad a baseball bat who got beaten the week before. He waits for the doorman to finish comes out and smashes him around the head. He dies. The lad gets charged with murder and the other 2 mates for helping him. They all get sent down. 2 kids lose their dad forever and 3 other blokes lose a lot of years in prison. Now tell me was it really worth it?


That's right, Bear. I saw a similar thing involving a baseball bat also. About 10 years ago I was having a drink in a pub waiting for friends to arrive. It was early, about 7pm and I was with my wife. There were only about 20 people in the bar when two lads walked in. One went straight to the bar and smashed a baseball bat across a man's head from behind. The guy on the bar stool naturally fell onto the floor, blood pouring out. One of the regulars grabbed the second bloke and this bloke turned on the regular and clasped his teeth onto the guy's lip, not letting go. The bloke with the bat stood brandishing the bat, threatening anybody else. My wife pulled me out of the side door. We then saw the two men run out and jump into a waiting car. We got the number of the car and rang the police.

By and by, we were called as witnesses and had to testify in court.

The outcome was that the guys were sent down.

One got life. The guy on the bar stool had died.

It turned out, horrifyingly, they got the wrong bloke. He was just a guy having a quiet beer. He was killed because of a mix-up identity.

Amazing, Bear, how that mirrors your story - I thought I had put that time out of my mind.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

havent got the time to be scared of anyone. never look for trouble, sometimes get it usually through sh*t being talked about or because apperntley i looked at someones girl.....though tend to make that worse when i tell them id rather have aids than sleep with there girl.

been in a few fights, never agreed with all the man on man fighting crap or this 'only real men fight with fist' find it the biggest load of rubbish ever. if im going into a fight ill make sure im prepared to go further than the other guy otherwise i've lost from the start.

though now being over 25 and working on my career and setting up home with the missus etc im glad i dont live the life i did from age 13-20. got countless friends who are in jail for stabbings, shootings, drugs trafficking etc which have made national news in the last 5 years and wouldnt want to be them ever.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> That's right, Bear. I saw a similar thing involving a baseball bat also. About 10 years ago I was having a drink in a pub waiting for friends to arrive. It was early, about 7pm and I was with my wife. There were only about 20 people in the bar when two lads walked in. One went straight to the bar and smashed a baseball bat across a man's head from behind. The guy on the bar stool naturally fell onto the floor, blood pouring out. One of the regulars grabbed the second bloke and this bloke turned on the regular and clasped his teeth onto the guy's lip, not letting go. The bloke with the bat stood brandishing the bat, threatening anybody else. My wife pulled me out of the side door. We then saw the two men run out and jump into a waiting car. We got the number of the car and rang the police.
> 
> By and by, we were called as witnesses and had to testify in court.
> 
> ...


I was working the doors a long time ago and felt something splash across my face. I thought some plonker spilt his pint. I looked down at my white shirt and saw blood. I thought holy sh1t been stabbed!. Turned out some bloke had seen his gf eye up a bloke and smashed his pint glass in her face. Thats one that did stick in my mind for a long time afterwards. Never did understand how people turn on each other after a few beers. Maybe why I don't drink anymore or associate with people that do seen too much of it. In my day it was fisty cuffs and the odd beer bottle around the biscuit now its blades,bats anything they can lay their hands on and it makes you worried for your own kids going out. Should be plastic bottles and glasses everywhere would be a lot safer


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> I was working the doors a long time ago and felt something splash across my face. I thought some plonker spilt his pint. I looked down at my white shirt and saw blood. I thought holy sh1t been stabbed!. Turned out some bloke had seen his gf eye up a bloke and smashed his pint glass in her face. Thats one that did stick in my mind for a long time afterwards. Never did understand how people turn on each other after a few beers. Maybe why I don't drink anymore or associate with people that do seen too much of it. In my day it was fisty cuffs and the odd beer bottle around the biscuit now its blades,bats anything they can lay their hands on and it makes you worried for your own kids going out. Should be plastic bottles and glasses everywhere would be a lot safer


There's some bad, deprived and senseless ba*&%ds about. No life. Never will have. Spend their time causing aggro and despair toward innocent people who they are jealous of. I don't envy you doing a doorman's job mate. You're one of the good guys, Bear. You're also one of the most genuine. I've enjoyed this thread. It's a pity a certain individual on the "Weekend of sport" thread cannot hold a sensible conversation with me like you have. Perhaps he's like the people we have been talking about....


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> There's some bad, deprived and senseless ba*&%ds about. No life. Never will have. Spend their time causing aggro and despair toward innocent people who they are jealous of. I don't envy you doing a doorman's job mate. You're one of the good guys, Bear. You're also one of the most genuine. I've enjoyed this thread. It's a pity a certain individual on the "Weekend of sport" thread cannot hold a sensible conversation with me like you have. Perhaps he's like the people we have been talking about....


Can't say I have seen that thread. It is what you make of it. I hated doing the door work but it paid for me to do my degree so it was a means to an end. Most doormen are egotistical muppets who like the "power" I worked with a big lad who was a lot older then me who used to say "Bear if you can get through the night without any aggro its easy money" Afterall how hard is it to punch a drunk person who think he is Mike Tyson with the co-ordination of a hippo tapdancing? Its a lot better to talk them down and then see them in the street a week later and they nod to you and say sorry for being a plum. I have done a lot of things that have been violent and I have been lucky to get away with but looking back I cringe and think it could only be down to being young, dumb and pretty darn stupid. Thankfully most of us grow up!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> There's some bad, deprived and senseless ba*&%ds about. No life. Never will have. Spend their time causing aggro and despair toward innocent people who they are jealous of. I don't envy you doing a doorman's job mate. You're one of the good guys, Bear. You're also one of the most genuine. I've enjoyed this thread. I*t's a pity a certain individual on the "Weekend of sport" thread cannot hold a sensible conversation with me like you have. Perhaps he's like the people we have been talking about*....


are you actually being serious there? out of curiosity I looked up the thread in question and the only thing that happened was you spitting your dummy out over a light hearted remark. people then tell you to lighten up so you compare them to people killing people with a baseball bat?!? get over yourself


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> are you actually being serious there? out of curiosity I looked up the thread in question and the only thing that happened was you spitting your dummy out over a light hearted remark. people then tell you to lighten up so you compare them to people killing people with a baseball bat?!? get over yourself


Aw, Ashcrapper. And I thought we got on well. It didn't involve you mate. Don't worry about it, bud!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've had a bit of bother for a while now. Lad gets in my local. Big lump of a bloke but an absolute cock. He's just got out for the torture and murder of a guy. He's clearly trying to make a name for himself, starting on people for no reason then laughing in their faces, starting on the harder guys and smashing all the pub windows if he gets barred. Me and him don't like each other. I don't like him because he's an obvious arse, he doesn't like me because I don't flap when he walks in the room being the big man. He tried to name me as a grass one time to see if he could get people against me (they all know me far too well for that). Basically if it ever goes off I know this fellas history. I know he's done it before and will do it again. What if he knows where I live? Not worth the risk for me that one


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> There's some bad, deprived and senseless ba*&%ds about. No life. Never will have. Spend their time causing aggro and despair toward innocent people who they are jealous of. I don't envy you doing a doorman's job mate. You're one of the good guys, Bear. You're also one of the most genuine. I've enjoyed this thread. It's a pity a certain individual on the "Weekend of sport" thread cannot hold a sensible conversation with me like you have. Perhaps he's like the people we have been talking about....


Get a grip man!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

gycraig said:


> There's a fine line in the laws eyes between self defence / assault.
> 
> My mate was waiting for another mate in a pub. Looked out the window there was 3 random guys stamping on another mate.
> 
> ...


Thats a tough one ain't it? Problem is in the eyes of the law he used a weapon (If you have done any type of martial art you can be accused of using any body part as a weapon) but most people would understand why he did what he did. What did the other 3 lads get? Nothing?

I love the one where I guy comes up and says "Your staring at my missus" I used to look at them and say which one? They would point and I would say "God no mate her mate is better thats who I was staring at" Adding fuel to the fire I guess lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

My mum !


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not scared of anybody. There are times I probably should be, but I'm not.

I spent half my school life being terrified of bullies and people making my life a living hell (both in and out of school), to the point that now I just don't give a **** because I know I can fight and I know I can take a punch.

Doesn't mean that I go out fighting all the time though, in fact the older I've got the more I'd rather just talk a situation out instead, but if I have to I will.


----------



## megatron2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Maybe just don't be rude to strangers regardless of how stoned they look?

Just my opinion


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats more important, your "pride" or being around to see your children / grandchildren grow up ?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Never been or gotten myself into anything like that... I've got a sixth sense for bad situations and usually I'm nowhere near when it all goes off.

The fact I don't like confrontation is probably why.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not scared of anyone trouble is when you beat up ******* who think there all that ..

They run to the law and grass you up.. Live by the sword die by the sword


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol not very keen on the tax man.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Life's to short to worry about anyone I have had and been through enough in my life to deal with it lets just say I am glad I had my son or god knows where I would be now


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Clowns. Theyre just fcuked up.
> 
> Oh and Purple Aki


Is he still around? You look a little old for him mate, but certainly have the kinda physique that'd get him all hot under the collar

Scary scary man, especially if your a well built teenage boy


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Pretty fearless(no hardman) on a regular basis I decide to become peacemaker when I see stuff going on outside(blatantly morally/legally wrong stuff).Get told off by loved ones and praised by on-lookers in equal measure. Gets harder being a parent and one day it may go wrong and I end up regretting forever!

Only person that I'm really scared of is myself


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mrblonde said:


> Is he still around? You look a little old for him mate, but certainly have the kinda physique that'd get him all hot under the collar
> 
> Scary scary man, especially if your a well built teenage boy


Not sure mate, think he might still be locked up. i knew a fella who shared a cell with him and everyday Aki would ask if he could feel his muscles haha!

Also, he used to turn up at one of the local rugby clubs near me to watch matches and try and feel the lads up hahaha!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whats more important, your "pride" or being around to see your children / grandchildren grow up ?


My mate is s martial arts instructor and has trained for years. He told me the best defense in a fight is doing a legger. It's not worth standing man to man unless your trapped.


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

Done door work for 20 odd yrs, and it got to the point where my adrenaline didn't run. That scared me! I was never a bully boy, proud to say, knew what it was like when I was younger. But if I was in that situation, I would let it blow over.

If something starts and I think its coming then I am the type of guy that will go out of my way to finish it and without them knowing its me doing it. Not a glory hunter. And knob heads like that have so many enemies they wouldn't have clue where it came from.

Get my drift :whistling:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

iv had plenty of kick ins and been punched enough times to kno that a little slap wouldnt bother me - but there are certain people you dont p!ss off whether it be rep etc that would scare me (lots of travellers round my way who arent afraid of killing you) so i just sorta keep myself to myself and stay out of that sort of business! on the other hand when im p!ssed i dont care, which has got me into trouble a few times!


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm scared of all kinds of people. It's human nature to be scared of others to prevent you getting the crap kicked out of you, or worse still murdered.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hmrc....those brown envelopes on the doormat always frighten the bjesus out of me.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

one of the reasons i moved up north was to get away from the wanna be lads , had a 16yr old lad hit me from behind and the cops said if id hit him back they would have arrested me . i will just walk away now


----------

